# Java2D dynamische Kurven



## vonengel (27. Jul 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich muß in Java2D eine Kurve zeichnen, die sich ändern, jenachdem was für einen Wert ich hierfür aus dem Logfile gelesen habe.
Z.B. soll ich eine Geschwindikeitskurve darstellen. Der Wert im Logfile wird alle 100ms neu geschrieben. Diesen muß ich auslesen und in einer Kurve darstellen.
Die alten Werte sollen dann an der X-Achse(auf der die Zeit aufgetragen ist) nach rechts verschoben werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dies realisieren könnte.
Schon mal Danke im Voraus.
David


----------



## Oxygenic (27. Jul 2004)

Crosspostings sind immer wieder sehr beliebt: http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=4684


----------



## vonengel (27. Jul 2004)

Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Crosspostings sind immer wieder sehr beliebt: http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=4684



Hab ja nicht gewusst, dass es jemand so stört. Ist nur so, dass es super wäre, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da ich das sehr bald fertig haben sollte.


----------



## Beni (27. Jul 2004)

Was ist denn das Problem?

Du speicherst die Werte z.B. in einem Vector (vielleicht auch mal alte Einträge löschen :wink: ), schreibst Dir eine Klasse die z.B. von JComponent erbt, und zeichnest dann (paintComponent) die Einträge des Vektors.

Mit repaint alle paar Millisekunden (~100 bis 500 reicht wohl) neu zeichnen...


----------

